# Jobs



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, we are currently selling our house and are looking to move to Cyprus either Paphos area or Peyia. We intend renting first to get an idea of which area suits us. We would like to get jobs and appreciate the salaries are lower than the UK. My husband has his own business doing property maintenance and I have been working in an estate agents and doing legal work. I also worked for a senior Vice President and director for an oil company, however I can put my hand to anything. I also manage properties. What are the prospects of work there at the moment?


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi jobs are virtually non exsistent, think very carefully before coming across there are more property maintenance company's the island isn't big enough for them all


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for the response. That is what I thought, however I have seen some jobs advertised for people required to look after homes and summer jobs. Is this not the case? Is there anywhere on the island where there are a few jobs? I am currently doing a TEFL course and hope to get my certificate within the next few months. Are there jobs teaching English? Many thanks.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

The best place to look is learn4jobs which is a good site , of course there are many chefs and waitress jobs being advertised at the moment as the season starts


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lorac2412 said:


> Thank you for the response. That is what I thought, however I have seen some jobs advertised for people required to look after homes and summer jobs. Is this not the case? Is there anywhere on the island where there are a few jobs? I am currently doing a TEFL course and hope to get my certificate within the next few months. Are there jobs teaching English? Many thanks.


Be very careful about taking jobs looking after property If it is not done legitimately.
There are many Brits (and other nationalities) who are working illegally, not paying taxes, not paying social insurance etc. The authorities are clamping down on these people since so many Cypriots are jobless and illegal workers are taking jobs they could be doing.
The taxman encourages people to report anyone the suspect is working illegally, all they need is a car licence number and they will follow it up.
If you get caught working illegally you can end up in a lot of bother.
The worst thing about this practice is many so called pool cleaners have never had any training and don't know the dangers of the chemicals. Not being legal means they don't have insurance so if someone swims in a pool they have cleaned and is harmed by it they cannot claim damages. 
You could end up in prison if you end up harming someone by incorrect use of chemicals.
It is a legal requirement to have paperwork proving you have been properly trained if you clean pools used by members of the public.


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Veronica, I am a European citizen so am able to come and work there and I do not intend to work illegally anywhere. I would have wanted somebody to employ me e.g. a ligitimate company in, say, Paphos or Limassol where I have found a few jobs advertised for english speaking admin workers but I am not sure how old these are. I was hoping also there may be some sort of summer jobs as we do not need to work full time it would be just a part time job. We would have plenty of money to last us a few years if we were unable to work but did not just want to come out there and do nothing.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I am aware of the fact you are an EU citizen. I was just making a point to be sure you do everything legally.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

lorac2412 said:


> Hi Veronica, I am a European citizen so am able to come and work there and I do not intend to work illegally anywhere. I would have wanted somebody to employ me e.g. a ligitimate company in, say, Paphos or Limassol where I have found a few jobs advertised for english speaking admin workers but I am not sure how old these are. I was hoping also there may be some sort of summer jobs as we do not need to work full time it would be just a part time job. We would have plenty of money to last us a few years if we were unable to work but did not just want to come out there and do nothing.


If you have enough funds to keep you here, why not come over, rent a place to stay and see if you like it and can find some jobs, You will hate yourself for not trying and the only thing you can loose is money.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Lora,

Please forget ALL negative comments. There are Hundreds of jobe available I will PM you with the connections. Friends of our came here to live last month and she has got work within 14 days.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi expatme could you send me some details to please thank you


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi expatme could you send me some details to please thank you


PM sent.


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you so much. You have given me some confidence to give it a go. We intend renting for 6 months first to see for ourselves. The amount of negative responses just made me think was it worth it. Much appreciated.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi expatme that's fantastic ... Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme said:


> Hello Lora,
> 
> Please forget ALL negative comments. There are Hundreds of jobe available I will PM you with the connections. Friends of our came here to live last month and she has got work within 14 days.


No one has said there are no jobs available. My only concern was that people don't work illegally. The OP mentioned working in property management and that is the worst industry for illegal working. Everyone we know who has come here and wanted to work has managed to find something, so we know that there are jobs out there. 

There are some links to job sites on the sticky useful website links
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Veronica. I see that my husband is not going to be able to do property maintenance so he will have to do something else. I have seen plenty of jobs I can do including office work without any greek which is good. It looks like Paphos offers quite a varied amount of work but see it is quite dear to rent there so would be looking outwith for the long term rental. Fortunately we would be coming over with around £220k.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica


----------



## jmcvey533 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have noticed on this site that it is very negative towards people coming from the uk and looking for work. we moved 3 weeks ago to tala and within 1 day we got a house and a job so it can be done. please help people instead of just being the voice of doom and gloom Cyprus is a wonderful place to live and work promote it instead if keeping it for yourselves

rant over


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am so glad you said that. There is a lot of negativity together with the people living in Spain. I am aware of the Countries problems like everywhere. We are doing our homework as to the main areas where there is possible work. Where I live in the Highlands of Scotland there is virtually no jobs unless I travel 120 mile round trip to the nearest town being Inverness. So I could say there is no jobs here in the UK! We have decided that when the house is sold not to buy anything here just rent and go to Cyprus for a few months to get a "real" idea of what it would be like for us. I will not be put off by expats saying don't come.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jmcvey533 said:


> I have noticed on this site that it is very negative towards people coming from the uk and looking for work. we moved 3 weeks ago to tala and within 1 day we got a house and a job so it can be done. please help people instead of just being the voice of doom and gloom Cyprus is a wonderful place to live and work promote it instead if keeping it for yourselves
> 
> rant over


No one has said on this thread that is it hard to find work.
Some older threads do caution about the difficulty of finding work but recently the worst of the economic problems seem to have abated somewhat and jobs are not so hard to find now.

What we always do caution against is coming over with children unless you already have a well paid job to come to as it is expensive to bring up children here.
Couple without children ae in a far better position than those with young families. 
Also the OP on this thread is not coming over with nothing behind them. They have a good financial back up.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm looking for work , but really struggling , the ads I see mainly say you need to speak English & Greek ? I have been here 6 months , I was working but the English firm laid everyone off , if anyone can help me in finding a job I would really appreciate it.. I'm willing to do anything except labouring due to a slipped disc from years ago ... Thanks for your help and advice


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

It will be interesting to see what you can get. Where abouts in Cyprus are you? Let me know how you get on.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I'm in Paphos


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jmcvey533 said:


> I have noticed on this site that it is very negative towards people coming from the uk and looking for work. we moved 3 weeks ago to tala and within 1 day we got a house and a job so it can be done. please help people instead of just being the voice of doom and gloom Cyprus is a wonderful place to live and work promote it instead if keeping it for yourselves
> 
> rant over



I have been a member of this site for a number of years, and very rarely see the 'negativity' you refer to - especially from the regular posters. I am very pleased that you were able to make the move here and that everything fell into place for you within one day. Clearly, this shows that it can be done. However, your experience is not the experience of everyone. Some people have to move many times before finding the right place to live, often with negative consequences on their deposits. Some people move over only to find employment with a reasonable salary on which to live much harder to find than others. If those who were seeking answers only had 'positive' responses, they may be surprised and somewhat upset if their plans for a new life did not work out because they had been given a skewed vision of reality.

This site was extremely helpful to me in my research before moving over and I have tried to help others in return. I agree with you that Cyprus is a wonderful place to live but I can assure you that no-one (as far as I am aware) is in the game of putting people off in order to 'keep it for ourselves'.

I am retired, and therefore am not qualified to post a response to the OP as I do not have personal experience (along with many others who actually do choose to respond) of looking for a job here. However, I know gasman 1065 and his situation regarding finding work, so his post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...-living-cyprus/969034-jobs-3.html#post9261010 is both current and honest. You may call it negative as it does not follow your experience, but surely the OP needs to get a good overview of the situation in order to make an informed decision?


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi we are considering the same I am 55 having spent my career in construction so would look to construction or driving as I also have an HGV 1, That said I am very open minded about work as long as its legal my wife is nursery school worker, We both want to live in the coral bay/peyia area bur were unsure about work as we would need to work. I would be very interested to here from you expatme


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

lorac2412 said:


> Thanks Veronica. I see that my husband is not going to be able to do property maintenance so he will have to do something else.


I know quite a few ex-pats who do property maintenance and they always appear to be working flat out. Properties that were built here 10+ years ago are starting to show their age and the owners have to find tradesmen who can rectify their problems.
If your husband is legally registered to work in Cyprus then there is no real reason why he couldn't find work or, better still, start his own company.

John


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Expatme could you pm me the info as well please we are looking at later this year


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

If you type in 'employment in Cyprus' on your internet browser it will come up with several websites and from there you can select are area you are interested in and then follow the on screen instructions.

Since the beginning of January I have had positive feedback from six people who are following up jobs offered on some of these sites and two people are starting work next week.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Claire


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

johnoddy said:


> .
> If your husband is legally registered to work in Cyprus then there is no real reason why he couldn't find work or, better still, start his own company.
> 
> John


My advice is do not start a company unless you want to employ people. Just register as self employed.
Having a company is very expensive. The government have always got their hands in your pocket. We have dissolved our company and just registered as self employed now.

You still need to pay taxes and to register for VAT if you earn over a certain amount per year. Also you need to pay social unless you are on retirement pensions.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Lorac

Good luck with your choices. I live in Limassol and have done for 12 years. I'd say there are certainly more office jobs here in Limassol and there is much more going on than in Paphos. I see so many people wanting to move to Paphos. Most of my clients are retired and live in the Paphos area so I spend a lot of time down ther but to be honest, I wouldn't want to live there. Too 'holiday town' for me.

Garry


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Garry, I have also looked at Limassol which looked a good place to live. We are going to rent for 6 months to see where is best for us. I am sure there are opportunities for us in Cyprus and am just looking forward to selling the house and moving.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Unless you absoulutely have to I would rent your UK proprty and rent here in Cyprus until you are sure that Cyprus is the place for you. There is nothing to be earned on cash in the bank, and the rental income from UK can be used to pay any mortgage and possibly your rent here. I work in finance sna this is the ideal solution if you can swing it.


----------



## lorac2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Garry, we intend buying a small house here first then coming. We wanted to keep a home here in the UK as well just in case!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Good move. Good luck for the future.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I would also love to receive any helpful info on Job websites if possible, Thanks!


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

There's loads of jobs but it's same as anywhere else in the world, you need to have skills that are in demand.


----------



## rwilson (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

An update on the job situation , for people who say it's full of negativity, you must be small minded.. I have been looking for weeks and for bar jobs im the wrong sex and wrong age , hotel work you need experience or speak Russian , in fact if you don't speak Russian you don't stand much of a chance .. It's such a shame this lovely country doesn't offer anything for the Middle aged on jobs


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

gasman1065 said:


> An update on the job situation , for people who say it's full of negativity, you must be small minded.. I have been looking for weeks and for bar jobs im the wrong sex and wrong age , hotel work you need experience or speak Russian , in fact if you don't speak Russian you don't stand much of a chance .. It's such a shame this lovely country doesn't offer anything for the Middle aged on jobs


Not sure if this will help you or not; Have a walk down the Coral Bay Strip. Several bars and restaurants have signs up advertising for staff.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks expatme, I've been to coral bay yesterday and got the same response , looking for female or younger people , but thank you for your help


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> An update on the job situation , for people who say it's full of negativity, you must be small minded.. I have been looking for weeks and for bar jobs im the wrong sex and wrong age , hotel work you need experience or speak Russian , in fact if you don't speak Russian you don't stand much of a chance .. It's such a shame this lovely country doesn't offer anything for the Middle aged on jobs


Alan,

I saw an advert for various positions at the Alvida Hotel in Paphos. Maybe worth a try...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/buysellpafos/


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks David I will give them a try , desperately need work or will have to return to UK which is a depressing thought ( less there for us than here )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately there are always people who accuse people of being doom mongers when in fact all we want is to let people know the cold hard facts so that they are prepared and don't come here expecting it to be easy to find a job.
Gasman your experience is typical yet so many expats don't want people to know the facts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Thanks David I will give them a try , desperately need work or will have to return to UK which is a depressing thought ( less there for us than here )


Please let us know how you get on. Good luck in your search.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica will do


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Veronica, finally have a job after many weeks of looking , it's an all year round job which is great in car rental , this has been a tough search and definitely not as easy as some people have made out ... Here's to the future


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Gasman and congratulations! I have been following your post with trepidation as I will be in your shoes in the coming months when I also move to Cyprus! Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That's great news Alan.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone ... It's not easy worldwanderer , I got a job before I came out but that still didn't help , if I was you as soon as you get here depending what you want to do start knocking doors or the best way out here is .. It's not what you know but who you know


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Great news Alan - As the saying goes 'where there is a will there is a way'.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Clare


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Congrats Alan.
Well done!

John


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks John


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

You did it mate. Well done indeed.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks expatme


----------



## nathanb45 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I have just moved to Cyprus with my girlfriend (I am 25, Deborah is 23). Would it also be possible to send me some details as well please?

We are currently living with my parents in Paramali and looking for work in Paphos or Limassol. I am a qualified commercial diver but have struggled to get the work with the current state of the oil and gas industry. I have been working in Construction for the last 3 years and have some office experience.
Deborah has experience in office work, finance and sales.

We both have bar experience and would be happy to do this short term to get an income. Long term we are looking for a day job with a reliable income.

Any info/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## nathanb45 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Expatme

Could you also post me some details please?
Me and my partner have just moved from the UK. We are living in Paramali and keen to get into work as quickly as possible


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Employment inCyprus*

Since I wrote this post three other people have found full time work in the Paphos area.



Talagirl said:


> If you type in 'employment in Cyprus' on your internet browser it will come up with several websites and from there you can select are area you are interested in and then follow the on screen instructions.
> 
> Since the beginning of January I have had positive feedback from six people who are following up jobs offered on some of these sites and two people are starting work next week.


Yet more people are finding work and now the hotels and catering industry are advertising for staff and not necessary to speak another language or have experience eg just read this morning that among other staff required:

Waiter/Waitress
Working Time Morning/Afternoon/Evening shifts

Prerequisite to Apply: 
1. Command of the English Language
2. Pleasant personality and attention to detail.
Work Experience not a necessity.

Please email your CV at [email protected]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We all know that there are plenty of seasonal, low paid jobs for those who want that sort of thing.
What is a lot more difficult to find are well paid. permanent jobs.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

In the Paphos Post-free news paper there are jobs advertised. One at€600 + commission FULL TIME. There are jobs available .


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

expatme said:


> Hello Lora,
> 
> Please forget ALL negative comments. There are Hundreds of jobe available I will PM you with the connections. Friends of our came here to live last month and she has got work within 14 days.


Hi Expatme,

I've just returned from a reccie in Cyprus and have decided to live there. Do you know f there would be opportunities for a teacher to deliver lessons privately (not in a school). Would appreciate you r help 
Many thanks


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Vonny1955 said:


> Hi Expatme,
> 
> I've just returned from a reccie in Cyprus and have decided to live there. Do you know f there would be opportunities for a teacher to deliver lessons privately (not in a school). Would appreciate you r help
> Many thanks


Hi Vonny,

This is out of my realms and so am unable to advise. I do know that there are private teachers doing what you would like to do.

Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## Vonny1955 (Jul 10, 2015)

Never mind...many thanks for responding.....I'm just going to go and hope for the best!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Vonny1955 said:


> Never mind...many thanks for responding.....I'm just going to go and hope for the best!


We wish you all the very best. With the right attitude you will find work. Perhaps not what you were looking for, but something to keep you going until you find the right job.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vonny1955 said:


> Never mind...many thanks for responding.....I'm just going to go and hope for the best!


Be prepared to take whatever job you can until you find the right thing. Private teaching will take time to build up a client base so you will need to have alternatives until you have enough work.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Vonny1955 said:


> Never mind...many thanks for responding.....I'm just going to go and hope for the best!


Hi,

I think the answer to your question depends whether you want to work for yourself or through one of the many private institutes that there are in Cyprus, often attached to the bigger private schools.

If you only wish to work as an individual and without affiliation to an institute, then what Veronica says is absolutely right: it will probably take time to build up a client base, and it's a pretty flooded market because you're not only competing with the institutes, but with school teachers who teach privately in the afternoons and who have an immediate advantage because they find clients through their work in schools.

If you want to teach afternoon (private lessons for children all happen in the afternoons) lessons, and are happy to work through an institute, then you may have more immediate luck by sending your CV round to all the big schools and institutes and seeing what comes up. Native speakers with good qualifications are not easy to find in Cyprus, so if you have both and are willing to work afternoons (not popular among Cypriots, generally), you should hopefully stand a good chance.

Also, of course, it depends on what you want to teach. I assume it's English, as that's where the Native English speaker thing will work for you. If it's any other subject, then your chances get immediately much slimmer unless you speak Greek.


----------

